# Time to Pony Up Please



## Richard King (Mar 23, 2013)

Good Morning Everyone.

For the last couple of days I see the pledge meter has been stalled at 12 to 13%....I know the economy has effected everyone but if you enjoy the ad free board then we need you to bite the bullet and open the wallet this month and every month.  With all the new members and all the photo's we ask everyone to post, it takes up more space and space costs money.  

I sell a few things on EBay each month and I have Pay-Pal and it easy to just transfer the price of 2 of my DVD's into the Home-Machinist bank account.  Maybe you can start to do that too and sell the "stuff" under the bench or you have never used, extra tooling, etc.  If you need some advice on how to sell on Ebay, PM me and I would be happy to help.  I figure I am not a computer type of guy, but once you do it a couple of times, its as easy as posting here and adding pictures. 

  I go to local auctions and buy inspection equipment, machine shop equipment that usually no one bids on, electrical stuff for a shop and sell it.  All of you must have some "stuff" you can donate for the cause.   Thanks everyone.  Have a good weekend.   Richard


----------



## Dr.Fiero (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm out of work the last 4 months and counting.

I still donated.

I'm sure the rest of you can too!


----------



## Old Iron (Mar 23, 2013)

Richard what is your user name on ebay, I'm retired but I donate every month.

Paul


----------



## Richard King (Mar 23, 2013)

I didn't say that to sell to the board. It was a suggestion so you can rise some extra cash to help pay your bills and give a little extra to the board.   I also wrote the management that maybe we could have a silent auction thread on here where some of us with a shop full of "stuff"  could doante it and all sale proceeds would go to the bank account.    Rich


----------



## gheumann (Mar 23, 2013)

Glad you asked. I just made a donation.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 23, 2013)

gheumann said:


> Glad you asked. I just made a donation.




What do you guys think about selling "stuff" like that on the boards,  For Sale and wanted forum?    I may put something on there today if we can get some feed back from you and if Tony says it's OK.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Time to Phony Up Please*

Unstalled. :lmao: ------ "Billy G"


----------



## Dr.Fiero (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Time to Phony Up Please*

Hey - I just noticed...   
Is this topic in "machine way scraping and restoration" because we're "scraping" funds together?   :whistle::LOL:


edit: also, isn't it "pony up"?


----------



## crackerjack (Mar 23, 2013)

Richard, I have only been perusing this forum for a short time, but I did not know the site was "donor financed".  Now that I know, I will certainly contribute.....


----------



## SteveM (Mar 23, 2013)

I'll chip in. REcommended amount?


----------



## ScubaSteve (Mar 23, 2013)

I think the auction is a fantastic idea....I know a particular knife forum does this with some really great results. They'll sell off a custom  knife for a couple hundred bucks and I'm sure the forum expenses are taken care of.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 23, 2013)

What ever you can afford.  You can look at the contributions box at the top tool bar and click on contributors list and a few have the donation amounts visible.  I would think $20.00 or $30.00 is a safe bet.  I give more as I can afford it.  If your unemployed or retired and are having $ issues, then enjoy the forum for the fun of it and help with the answers and welcomes.  We all volunteer our time and I like to get the satisfaction of helping.  The board alows me to talk about my semiars and  I have had a few of you readers sign up to take my classes.   Thanks for the contributions, I see we are up to 17% now!  Rich

I have decided that I am going to put a small cylindrical square on the For Sale forum tonight and run it like an auction and if you want to bid,  add to the thread with your bid.  I will give a day and time when it will be done.  Rich


----------



## Richard King (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Time to Pony Up Please or buy on auction, see below*

I put a sweet square on the for sale site just now

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/14373-Magnetic-cylindrical-square-donation-auction


----------



## Richard King (Mar 24, 2013)

THANK YOU   

I see we went up 12 % in contributions since yesterday and we have had 3 bids on the square I am donation on the Machinery For Sale forum.
 I am very excited and now thinking of what I will put on next week.  :thinking:

Thank You...now we need to get the 76% more on the contribution list.   

Thanking you in advance!   Rich


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 24, 2013)

I saw the original post title "Phony Up" and immediately sent a few hundred dollars of monopoly money:lmao:

Guess it's time again to see what I have in my Paypal account


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> I saw the original post title "Phony Up" and immediately sent a few hundred dollars of monopoly money:lmao:
> 
> Guess it's time again to see what I have in my Paypal account



For your info I got A's in metalworking / machine shop class and got C's and D's in Typing and English class.   :rofl:    Reminds me of when I travel oversea's and have issues learning how to say good morning, thank you, good job, practice makes perfect, where's the bathroom, another beer please, you know all the important stuff.  So I carry a little note card cheat sheet in my shirt pocket, with all those words spelled out so only I can read them in my Pigeon English.  I sometimes get weird looks....but heck I tried....  ...ha ha. .  
I forgot to hit spell check on that  first post...oops..  Thank goodness there is an edit function on here.


----------

